# liscencing requirements for becoming a butcher



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

The thread line says it all. I'm in Michigan, and am thinking about processing fowl and maybe hogs, sheep, and venison.

Since MI is one of those over-regulated states that will go to just about any length to get revenue, I figured I'd better do it "legally"

Anyone here know the steps?


----------



## vezoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Contact the USDA.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Roger,
I can't say I know who to contact in your state, but I want to congratulate you and encourage you. We have lost far too many small butchers that cater to the small producers like us!

In WI, I think I'd start with our state trade agency, which covers licensing for everything. I'd bet a quick call to your local ag agent might lead you in the right direction, too.

Something to think about (you probably have already) is whether you want to be non-inspected (for people who are only going to consume their own meats), state inspected (those meats can be sold to others in the state), or federally inspected (can be sold across state lines). 

Good luck!!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Call the extension agent in Gratiot county, Dan Rossman
I think in Michigan you can do up to a certain number of birds with out being licensed, it is quite a few, I can't remember exactly. We have done a few turkeys in the past with no problem
Good Luck
Pam


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

My husband is a meat cutter/butcher as was my father. My husband served a 3 year apprenticeship with one of the major food chains over 40 years ago. I don't think they actually have a program anymore as such. but of course, you would just like to know how to cut meat for your own business ...right ? The advice is good to call co-op extension and ask their advice. As for an actual state license..I know in PA and NY, Delaware there is no such thing. Good Luck !!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Have changed gears a bit.

If I do this, it would be solely a butcher/scald/ pluck operation, no gutting.

Acoording to the Michigan Dept of Agriculture for this operation, I need no liscensing/ permits, as long as I-

1) prepare only for the owner of the fowl
2)don't do it for a re-seller

I am getting more interested in this by the minute. The Extension agent (Dan Rossman) was very helpful (as was Tom Tederton from MDA), and said he would put my name out there for people if I do this


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I think it is a good idea! Lots of people with fowl that would like to raise their own, but don't want to kill or butcher. 

Did you check with your local health department too?

BTW, are you going to use one of those Whizbang chicken pluckers? 

Clove


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I think it's a great idea. I haven't checked locally, but that would be a good business to get into. If money gets scarce, you could aways barter for things you need or want.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

clovis said:


> I think it is a good idea! Lots of people with fowl that would like to raise their own, but don't want to kill or butcher.
> 
> Did you check with your local health department too?
> 
> ...


By going this route, no health dept permits needed either.

This is how I'm going to "justify" building a whiz-bang to my very frugal DW

She does the processing now, and doesn't mind skinning them....


----------

